# CCS-P vs. CPC



## mwarmke

I have my 2 years experience and am preparing for the CPC exam.  Tho alot of ads for jobs require a CCS or CCS-P.  I know that they are two different organizations but should I be thinking in terms of taking the CCS exam as well. What have others done?  And is one better than the other for getting the job? mwarmke


----------



## Bonnie C. Sher

*CCS-P vs CPC*

I took and passed both exams several years ago and also have passed my CCS.  The main difference at the time I took them, the CCS-P had a lot of I-9 diagnostic (not procedural) and  some CPT 4.  The CPC was very strong on CPT with some HCPCS and I-9 diagnostic.  As for which credential will take you farther, it pretty much depends on the market you are serving.  If whomever is doing the hiring has a hospital based background, they are more likely to be aware of the AHIMA credential and request a CCS-P.  If they have a physician billing background, they will be more aware of the AAPC credentials and their value.
Finally, the CCS is purely inpatient coding (I-9 diagnostic and procedural, DRG's etc)  It is a longer test and more intense than the CCS-P or CPC.  I have not looked at the CPC-H to see how it compares to the CCS.
I hope this gives you a little guidance or enlightenment on your search.


----------



## shawana1282

I have my CPC and I am going to sit for the CCS-P in about 2 months. I have the study guide for the CCS-P and the operative notes are a little difficult. Waht do you suggest I do to prepare?


----------



## kevbshields

I utlized the Carol Buck study guide and found the exam to be very reflective of the material in her study guide.  While I did not utilize the PRG (Professional Review Guide) for the CCS-P, I am utilizing that publication for the CCS.  That might be another route for you to pursue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## butterflysmile

*why so many creditials?*

 * why would you need so many creditials?  doesn't it cost for each organization and more ceu's to obtain?  I've been a CPC for a year now (muti-specialty) and sometimes wish i could afford more creditials like a specialty one, but it's seems very expensive, and alot of time for different CEU's for each organization(;etc aapc, ahima, ccs?-not sure what that stands for) .  suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
thanks *


----------



## Bonnie C. Sher

*Why so many credentials?*

Good question! I started  out in a company with my RHIT and most of the girls had CPC's.  You got a bump in pay for the extra credential and I like a challenge so I said why not?  Then my manager suggested I do the CCS-P for some new clients coming on because they weren't familiar with the AAPC credentials, but were with  AHIMA's.  As I said, I like a challenge!  
When I moved to this state, I started working with a different company, but most of their stuff was inpatient, so another challenge.  I also picked up my RHIA along the way.  
Yes, I spend a lot of time and money doing CEU's (AND I am very happy on AAPC's new stand on accepting AHIMA CEU's), but many are reimbursed or paid up front by my company, those not can be picked up as professional education expense.  I don't suggest my path to anyone else unless they really love to learn and love to stretch their personal boundaries.  To me, if something is worth doing, it is worth doing well so when someone sees my credentials, I want them to see the value to whichever organization I represent.


----------



## blackiez1

*CCS-P vs CPC reply*

But I thought you had to go to an AHIMA certified school to get your CCS?  I am new to the codind world. I just passed my CPC in Aug 2006 and am working in an auditing type position.  I want to expand my credentials, but I thought I was limited because I did not attend an AHIMA cirtified school and do not have a RHIT either.  I was under the impression that I was stuck with the aapc credentials only (CPC-P and CPC-H).  If anyone has any suggestions on obtaining more credentials, Please share this information.


----------



## LARACSM

*Student scheduled to graduate September 22nd.*

I am a student taking Medical Billing and Coding scheduled to graduate in roughly two months.  I see that there are many different tests that you can take, and I would like to work in a hospital, so am I going to select the CPC-H exam, or would I start at the beginning with a CPC and then a CPC-H?  Some students say that you start with a CPC as an apprentice and then your experience makes you elegible for the CPC-H.  So confusing please explain, thank you.


----------



## harnic28@yahoo.com

*medical coding student*

I am also a student soon to receive my CPC-A status in December. I would like to know about any information about getting a job with that title.


----------



## rthames052006

harnic28@yahoo.com said:


> I am also a student soon to receive my CPC-A status in December. I would like to know about any information about getting a job with that title.



I would check the advertising listings in your area and see what most employers are looking for then take it from there.  I know where I live the CPC is what I see alot of.  I currently work in Baltimore and I see alot of CCS- (P) in advertising, atleast in what i would be looking for.

Do your homework in that area before you spend your money... make it count for you!


----------



## jewhipke

You have to pass your CPC exam first before you can take any specialty exams.


----------



## rthames052006

jewhipke said:


> You have to pass your CPC exam first before you can take any specialty exams.



That has actually changed, you can take a specialty exam w/o having a core credential.


----------



## rsboggs

I know this thread is really old but since I found it doing a CCS-P vs CPC google search, I thought others might as well. 

I do not have a core credential but I do have my CGSC (certified general surgery coder) through AAPC. I am thinking of getting my CGIC (certified gastrointestinal coder) credential or the CCS-P. My thoughts with the CCS-P are that I would have a credential through AAPC and one through AHIMA that would show diversity. Either way, I want to get in prior to ICD-10 for sure!!


----------



## csampson3379

*Ccs- ccs-p*

Does anyone know if there is some type of book sharing. Like some others in this conversation I would love to get more experience, but it is so expensive. I am not the healthiest of people and would really like to work from home! Does anyone out there have any ideas of how to get the books and practice test without spending $795.00, really who has that kind of money? All the remote jobs want RHIA, RHIT, CCS, or CCS-P. I really really want to work from home but, after working for physician based (CPT) and auditing am very rusty on my ICD-9. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------

